# Slotted Hinge Installing



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Shortly after Christmas I bought the slotted hinge arbor and blades for box making. Today I finally had a chance to build the jig to hold the box on the drill press. The drill press table really helps here. Here is a photo of mine that I built a couple months ago:









Here is a photo of the jig used to hold the box parts on the drill press. It basically is a sliding fixture with stops added to hold the box in place, just have to slide it forward and I use the fence on the drill press table as a forward stop. 









Here the fixture is mounted to the drill press table.









Here the arbor is in action:









Here is the hinges installed in the bottom of the box (note I flattened the barbs on a set of hinges and that way you can slip them in and out to use that set of hinges as test hinges for fit:









As you can see in this photo, a chamfer is required to allow the box to open and act as a 90 degree or so stop. Also you need to cut a rabbet along the edge to create a slot for the barrel of the hinge to sit. I didn't have time to do that today, hopefully Monday. 









I will be doing a compete overview on my blog on this soon. I am very happy with this tool. It should work great for the smaller boxes that aren't to heavy. The saw blade cut right thru the hard maple with no problem. Thanks for looking. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good Corey,NICE JOB

You know me, I wanted to see if I could use the Dremmel Saw Attachment to do it just for kicks BUT I didn't have a barb hinge so I had to make one out of some brass plate and some Alum.plate as well and a welding rod for the pin , they are a bit smaller but they did work out great  about 1 1/4" wide and about 1" long on the barbed ends,rounded the same way.
I did take the Dremmel tool and put a dado slot for the barrell part of the hinge so it would drop in flush in the slot.
I didn't make a jig like yours I just did it free hand with the Dremmel Saw.

But now you got me going about the hinges and I need a link to get some PLEASE.
I don't mind making them from scrap but it takes to long   and it looks like a great way to put in a hinge quick and easy and hide it on top of that .
Like you said because most of the small boxes I make I don't need a hinge the kids can swing on just something that will let the lid come up nice and clean.

I should note ***I had to move one to the outside edge on the box so the barrel would work right, with a v-type groove bit on the edge that holds the barrel part on the hinge down just a bit below the edge on the box, but it lets the lid come up all the way.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey that is great. Here are a couple links for you. Looks like Rockler is more expensive on the blades and arbor but has a larger hinge available and hinges are much less expensive. 

Woodcraft, where I bought my arbor and hinges... 

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=3744

Rockler...
http://www.rockler.com/search_results.cfm?filter=Barbed+Hinges


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, do you think that 1 1/2 inch long hinge would work in the same kerf as the 1 1/8 hinge? It would be nice to have that longer hinge on some boxes. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't see why not, But I like the small ones, the smaller the better for me 
Now if I could just hide them all the way that would be nice.
I have used the push in type for a look time and do like them but they are not cheap,they look like a short brass dowell that's about 1/2" long and you just drill a hole in for both parts and just push them in place.
They are hidden under the lid so to speak.
I have been trying to find them in plastic but have not found them yet so if you see some let me know.


Bj 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Bob, not sure what you speaking of on the push in type. Do you mean hinge pins that you just drill a hole in the side of the box and in the lid and insert the pin duing assembley? Like I used in this box so they the pins are hidden *in * the lid?









Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Corey,

Nice box!!

What did you use for your hinge pins?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

http://www.shop.com/op/~Barrel_Hinge-prod-16965597-23854614?sourceid=3

Neat hinges  but I need to find them in plastic.  at about 1.50 pair, I lost the source I had. 
They install quick and easy just drill a hole and put in a dowel centering point and tap the lid and drill the other hole and then just press them in and tighten the little screw and they are done in about 2 mins. for two of them.

I also use a earth magnets for the latch, they are put in the same way and are hidden as well, I get them from below at a great price.

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=10


Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob,

Here are some nice little hinges like that...
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=3267


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe
That's a neat hinge also but it looks like it would not let the lid come down flush and in the same spot that it was in.

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> That's a neat hinge also but it looks like it would not let the lid come down flush and in the same spot that it was in.
> 
> Bj


Bob,

You can get a flush fit with them...
I do not understand "and in the same spot that it was in."... 
Once opened, they will close flush and rest where they were before being opened.  (??)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Because the hinge part doesn't go up inside the barrel it can't come back to the same point.
The hinge will cam over and move the lid to one side abit but because the way it's made it has not got room to work under the lid,without a dado to let it work under the lid.
Or If part of the hinge was in the edge of the lid and the other part was in the base of the box it would come up and go down in the same place but you would see part of the hinge hanging out.
I think 

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Joe, I use 1/8 and 3/16 brass welding rod that I got at the farm and home supply. I hate using these as layout is a PIA in my opinion.. but they do hide easily. 

Bob... got yah.. barrel hinges. I find 5mm barrel hinges a PIA too! LOL. So darn small. On the other hand I find the 10mm hinges are too large for 1/2 stock as that leaves little wood on either side. I rarely us larger stock than 1/2 for boxes. I wish they made a 7.5 to 8mm hinge like that. The larger ones are much easier to install than those bitty 5mm hinges.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob, you can get them to fit flush.. but I think those little 5mm hinges are a pain to install. They work nice for pen boxes but set up is finicky in my opinion. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Bob, you can get them to fit flush.. but I think those little 5mm hinges are a pain to install. They work nice for pen boxes but set up is finicky in my opinion.
> 
> Corey


Here is the way an expert small box maker does it...
http://www.woodworkstuff.net/Hinge5.html

http://www.woodworkstuff.net/Knipfer.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Joe for the link, that is a nice site, I am looking thru it now. Yes that is pretty much how I put them in, I just find their small size a pain in the @$$, I am not saying they don't work cause they do and well... just for my big hands and old eyes I rather use something else  Aslo, becareful using epox and if you do just use a toothpick in the bottom of the hole. I got up one morning to work further on a box to find that it was glued shut and epox doesn't like to give up it grasp without a fight. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Thanks Joe for the link, that is a nice site, I am looking thru it now. Yes that is pretty much how I put them in, I just find their small size a pain in the @$$, I am not saying they don't work cause they do and well... just for my big hands and old eyes I rather use something else  Aslo, becareful using epox and if you do just use a toothpick in the bottom of the hole. I got up one morning to work further on a box to find that it was glued shut and epox doesn't like to give up it grasp without a fight.
> 
> Corey



Yep... I have the same problem... When I mix epoxy, it's usually a very small amount and the toothpick & Paperplate are my favorite tools.

Fortunately, knock on head, I have not goofed like you have... yet.   

Hope you like the site... I do too.


----------

